# Cajun Stuff - It Capsules



## Chef Munky (Jul 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried them before?
Simple,clever idea.How easy can it get?
That would really cut down on the packing all kinds of spices for camping/road trips.

Cajun Stuff-It Capsules (75 capsules per bottle) - Cajun Spices / Seasonings & Cajun Cooking: Cajun Seasoning Chicken Cookers and Cajun Spices for Chicken and Turkey at Tipsy Chicken

I'll take one of those cookers to! 

Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 11, 2009)

Seems to me yo would get a concentration of cajun flavors in the middle of the meatball and nothing in the remainder of the meatball.

Next time you have a can of beer, save the can and use that.  Save yourself $24.95 and enjoy a beer.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 11, 2009)

It doesn't sound like a good idea to me either - you would simply bite into all those spices in one place.  

With that being said - the concept is good as you wouldn't have to pack a bunch of spices when on the road.  I would open the capsules and use that way.


----------

